# Could i have miscarriage??



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there,

Yes i know it seems rather early as i have had my little boy only 7 weeks ago but the last couple of days i have had brown spotting and thought it was strange as i have had a normal period already since then.  I woke this morning and there alot of blood but it has clots in it and looked all like jelly stringy like (tmi)  Im now wondering if i had a miscarriage as we had a accident not long ago.  How much bleeding is normal as there is quiet abit. I do now have a coil in as i want to be safe and its obviously to risky to do without. The chances of it happening is prob not likely but who knows. Could i have had one or do u think its just a period although i have had one and i dont have any period pains with this so it makes me wonder even more as i always get the aches when a AF is due

Thanks and congrats on the pregnancy thats fab news xxxxxxxx

shye xxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry for the delay in replying.  It's entirely possible that you could be having a period, and it may be different to what you are used to.  If the bleeding contnues though, or starts to smell offensive, contact your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

